# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Afarizmi/Biznesi (Sugjerim për kryetemë/temë)

## GodSon

Ka shume vjet që janë anëtarë I këtij forumi, dhe jam e shumë mirënjohës për kontributin e të gjithë anëtarëve, prej të cilëve jamë informuar për gjumë gjana.

   Përderisa lypa në internet informacione në lidhje me biznese/afarizme shqiptare, u desh që gjithqysh me kqyr edhe ketu.  Fatkeqësisht e pashe qe nuk kish naj temë kryesore për afaristat, ku secili prej neve munet me marr sugjerime apo mësime prej njoni tjetrit, në lidhje me një degë të një lloj biznesi.

   Nashta edhe ka naj temë këtu që dikush prej anëtarëve e ka fillu, e une nuk e gjeta, masi ky forum asht shumë I pasun me informacione.  
   Nese ekziston apo jo një temë e tille, a ka mundësi me e bo si kryeteme, mbasi perveq që I ndihmojmë vetvetes I ndihmojmë edhe të tjerët në këtë ekonomi?
   Nese nuk mendoni qe mundet me qene frytdhënëse për komunitetin tonë në Ballkan dhe diasporë, a ka mundësi të krijoni një pyetje për votim, që të shohim se qfare mendimi kanë anëtarët e tjere?


Me rrespekt,

   US Army Shqiptar

----------


## Wordless

Temë / Kryetemë për ekonominë dhe biznesin e ke këtu  http://www.forumishqiptar.com/forums/65-Ekonomi-biznes

----------

